# Random



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

what format/size did you shoot the pics in? They look great, maybe crop them down a little bit.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> what format/size did you shoot the pics in?  They look great, maybe crop them down a little bit.



All the settings are still the same as you told me when I first bought the camera.
The only thing I mess with is ISO and the shutter speed.
But I have it to automatically resize when I convert.
I thought about leaving it large and then cropping and resizing it on photoshop but got lazy. lol


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

nice, when you convert the file do not resize it. Just go into photoshop and crop. Use "Save for Web" option to resize. This will allow you to keep your resolution.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> nice, when you convert the file do not resize it.  Just go into photoshop and crop.  Use "Save for Web" option to resize.  This will allow you to keep your resolution.



Cool.
Will do!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

forgot the last thing with saving. Make sure you save in JPEG format...or it will save in Photoshop format and will be useless, lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

And FWC says there are only "<100" mating pairs of Whistling ducks in Florida...I guess then I can show you the golf course where they ALL live.

Excellent picture Eric.


----------



## Flats_Broke (Mar 28, 2013)

looks like Egyptian geese.


----------



## Rogersar24 (Dec 22, 2010)

> > nice, when you convert the file do not resize it.  Just go into photoshop and crop.  Use "Save for Web" option to resize.  This will allow you to keep your resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you shoot with?


----------

